
How Economics Rode Maths to Become the New Astrology - _ttg
https://aeon.co/essays/how-economists-rode-maths-to-become-our-era-s-astrologers
======
quantified
Mathiness has been a problem for a long time, I first became aware of it in
the 1980’s. There’s little grounding of it, and not enough rigor in connecting
it to events and states of the world to be able to compare economic models.

Since the behavior of humans is difficult to model and not “rational” in many
cases, there are additional challenges to doing much useful in the way of
economic modelling. Behavioral economics in the small may have some predictive
power, but good luck forecasting fashion trends.

Plus, and maybe this is a flame inducer, there is a huge overlap with
politics.

